# Outback Ultra-Lite 240Urs - Removed One Dinette Bench



## gkaminski (Feb 17, 2017)

We just bought a new 240 urs, but my wife OK'ed the purchase as long as I could remove one dinette bench and the table post supports on the floor. We are coming from a wide-open toyhauler plan and wanted more floor space for our big dogs. We both find most travel trailers claustrophobic.

As soon as I got the unit home I spent the afternoon removing one of the benches and the dinette hardware. Getting the last couple screws out of the bench was not easy because they were mounted from behind the drawers. I also relocated the power outlet that was mounted in the bench.

Right now I set the bench in the toy hauler room. I might permanently screw it down in there. We don't haul toys anyway. We will use that room to hold our bikes and chairs and dog stuff. Next mod is to make a slideout cover like I saw here on another post (with some slight alterations). I just need to find out where the vertical wall supports are above the rear rain drain so I can mount some brackets.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like you did a great job removing it and relocating the outlet.

But, now where do you eat? Do any work on computer? Play board games?


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

That looks like a lot more room. I especially like the floorplan edits you photoshopped! I've only had two trailers so far and both have had huge slide-outs for the couch/dinette. I can see why you'd both feel claustrophobic in that one. Though, this is why my wife doesn't like this style floorplan because of not being able to walk around the bed and feeling closed-in. But @Oregon_Camper brings up a good point, where will you internet and dine now?!


----------



## bluewoo (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, I'm still dreaming of getting this model vs my 19RR that has become too small for us. Also have the two big dog problem LOL.

Can you share the +/- of this model and I plan on having a Honda Goldwing in it also.

Thanks


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice idea. Might use it...


----------



## Wilco (May 29, 2017)

I have been thinking of doing a similar mod to my 23RS to open it up. Your photos made me start to remove the screws holding the bench in. I want to remount the bench along the outside wall to give a "L" shaped sitting area.


----------



## Dropthejackstands (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm confused. Why would you purchase a toy hauler (Limited amount of living space) that you are not going to haul toys in, then dismantle the living room because you have no living space when you could have bought a rear living TT, put the bikes on a bike rack, dog toys and chairs in the storage compartments and let the dogs lounge in the large living room floor and still had somewhere to sit and eat? I guess if the plan is to lock the dogs in the hauler section and keep them out of the living area totally??


----------

